# Rocky Mountain Element 90



## marcusb85 (3. März 2008)

Hi Bikefreunde 
Mein Bike ist endlich fertig und da dachte ich , ich stelle es euch einmal mal vor.

Rahmen : RM Element90 
Gabel: Rock Shox Reba Race 
Laufräder: Nope N75 Atmosphere Disc 
Brake : Avid Juicy 
Kurbeln : Truativ Noir 
Schaltwerk : Sram X.O
Umwerfer : Sram X Gen 
Sattelstütze : Race Face Next SL 
Lenker : Race Face Next SL 
Vorbau : Syncros white Stem 
Bar Ends : Tune RH 1
Nobby Nic rundum weil schlecht Wetter und so


----------



## marcusb85 (4. März 2008)

Mein Bike beim zusammenbauen gerade fertig . Ich Happy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcusb85 (4. März 2008)

ich suche aber noch neue Pedale und einen neuen Sattel .
Will aber das design schwarz weiß beibehalten .
könnt mir ja tipps schicken was so geil ist .
Pedale habe ich Ekustar gedacht und Sattel Selle Italia .
Weiß einer wie bequeme der Selle Italia ist der weiße mit ca 220 gr .

Dank euch


----------



## subdiver (5. März 2008)

Schönes Bike  
Mir gefällt der weiße Vorbau und die schwarze Gabel nicht.
Hier wäre ein schwarzer Vorbau mit weißer Gabel pannsender.
Wie schwer ?


----------



## wilson (5. März 2008)

Schönes Bike.  

Mit den Tune Barends an Carbonlenker wäre ich vorsichtig. Laut Syntace ist der Klemmmechanismus nicht für Carbonlenker geeignet (und die Syntacelenker sind am Ende noch deutlich dickwandiger als der RF).


----------



## numinisflo (5. März 2008)

Ich möchte ja nicht unhöflich erscheinen, aber wenn jetzt jeder für sein Rocky einen eigenen Thread eröffnet könnte es unter Umständen ein wenig ausarten.

Daher gleiches Recht für alle...

Trotzdem wünsche ich dir viel Spaß mit dem Bike, mir gefällt es sehr gut.


----------



## marcusb85 (6. März 2008)

Ich habe nachgelesen man darf die Tune RH1 an gar keinen Carbon Lenker montieren . Laut Race Face darf man mit den mitgelieferten Plug Ends für den Lenker Hörnchen verbauen .


----------



## provester (7. März 2008)

@ marcusb85

wunderschönes Rocky hast Du da, gefällt mir sehr gut! Farblich alles stimmig aufeinander abgestimmt  

Gewicht würde mich auch interessieren..



subdiver schrieb:


> Schönes Bike
> Mir gefällt der weiße Vorbau und die schwarze Gabel nicht.
> Hier wäre ein schwarzer Vorbau mit weißer Gabel pannsender.
> Wie schwer ?



Gerade DAS finde ich sehr gut, mit einer weißen Gabel wäre es schon wieder viel zu gewöhnlich - inzwischen ist ja an jedem zweiten Bike ne weiße Gabel verbaut  

mfG


----------



## marcusb85 (8. März 2008)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von meinen Bike .













O.k das wars dann . Gruß an alle Biker


----------



## subdiver (8. März 2008)

Schönes Element  
Aber vielleicht könnten wir, wie numinisflo auch schon vorgeschlagen hat,
uns auf den schon existierenden "Element-Thread" beschränken.


----------



## endrase (8. März 2008)

Hallo schöner Bike hasst den Tacho doch noch am Vorbau montiert .Wie siehts mit dem Gewicht aus ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcusb85 (8. März 2008)

Ich habe noch keine Waage deswegen bin ich auch vorsichtig mit meiner Aussage . Aber ich schätze so ca . 11,2 KG . Im Sommerkleid mit leichten Reifen und anderen Ritzel und diversen anderen Teilen will ich so auf 10,6 kg kommen.

Mfg Marcusb85


----------



## marcusb85 (13. März 2008)

Heute habe ein schönes Paket von Bike-Action bekommen.
Eine Übernachtung und den RM Design Fahrradcomputer . 
Ach ist schön . Mein Cousin der provester kauft für noch mehr Geld einen Scott Spark limited Rahmen und bekommt nichts .

RM halt .


Viele liebe Grüße an alle Biker


----------



## herzogf (25. März 2008)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich "nur" den Rahmen des Element 90 herbekomme? 
Ich habe keine Lust das Rad komplett zu kaufen und dann erst aufzurüsten.

Dank und Gruß

Flo


----------



## marcusb85 (26. März 2008)

Ich habe den Rahmen bei bikediscount.com im Kleonwalsertal bestellt .
Top Service Rahmen war nach 2 Tagen da


----------



## herzogf (27. März 2008)

alles klar. Vielen Dank!
Gruß Flo


----------

